# Cost to convert to LPG



## KeiththeBigUn

Could anyone spread some light onto the approximate cost to convert a petrol RV to LPG?

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## erneboy

Prices at the bottom of this page: http://www.signature-motorhomes.co.uk/prins.asp

Alan.


----------



## raynipper

From what I have gathered from other RV owners over the years. You would have to do an enormous mileage to even come close to breaking even in 5 to 6 years.
In reality the next owner benefits.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Keith

Long time since we saw you. Hope all is well.  

I know nothing of these matters except that my tugger mate had a car which was converted to LPG. It was fine except that his range was severely curtailed and he was desperate for a fill-up every 150 miles. 8O 

I'd suggest you find out the expected LPG for your van when running on LPG, then work out what size tank you would need - it might resemble your username!! :lol: :lol: I guess it would need to be quite big to give you a sensible range of 500 miles or so.

Just something to consider - if you haven't already.

Dave


----------



## erneboy

You could always buy one already converted, if you don't want new. There are plenty out there, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

Spill the beans Kieth, are you buying?

We just bought this one: http://www.justrvs.co.uk/stocklist/2008-fourwinds-windsport-31d.html

Alan.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Ok time to come clean I bit I guess......... :wink:

We have had a look at this one at Highbridge for several reasons we may need to get a little more space for a year or two....... :roll:

You will be able to see that it has not been converted to LPG and was starting to think this was a show stopper and I would look for one that already been converted. Great advice above though could make me think a little differently.

I will stress at this time an RV is only part of our thought process. :wink:

Keith


----------



## raynipper

Keith, I love RVs and would always advocate one for power and space. But please before you buy a 'C' class take a long test drive.

Maybe it's because all my RVs were 'A' class but the odd time I did drive a 'C' class it felt so overbodied as if it was going to fall over.

Just my 2p.

Ray.


----------



## iconnor

That's interesting Ray, we changed from a Benimar to a C class at the end of last year and it feels much more stable.


----------



## listerdiesel

Cost of conversion and how much you benefit really depends on what the engine is now, and how many miles you'll do with the vehicle per annum.

We run a 4 litre Land Rover Discovery V8 on LPG, and have done 54k miles with it since we bought it.

To get maximum benefit you need to have multi-point fuel injection on the vehicle to start with, that not only makes it easier to convert and use the engine's own sensors, but performance is better too.

If it's a carburated engine then it isn't as effective. The listing doesn't really give much detail, but it is quite possible that the vehicle is multipoint fuel injected as it's a 2009.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Windsor_engine

Peter


----------



## RVNUT

I priced it up a couple of years ago, £3,000 for a V8 (2 units). I would have to do 25,000 miles on LPG ALONE, to break even. Mileage only 80% of petrol.
LPG very scarce in Spain & Portugal. To get a large tank (500/600 miles range), takes up a lot of storage space unless you can get it underneath the vehicle. Not sure they are a good thing either as engine designed for regular petrol.
As only do 2,500 miles a year didn't bother.
If you buy an RV with one installed it may be a different matter.


----------



## tuscancouple

Hi Keith

Our RV is a B+, much the same as a C class but without the beds above the cab. It also has the Ford V10, 6.8. The cost of an LPG conversion was £4,200 four years ago, from a good reputable supplier. 

We stayed on petrol due to the mileage needed to get a return on the investement. As someone has already said, the person who purchases from you has that benefit. 

You cannot travel on the Eurotunnel 

The space needed for sensible sized LPG tanks.

V10's don't do well on LPG, see some of the US forums.

We just factor the cost of the petrol into our travel budget and weep 
 

We have no issues with the handling and with the slide outs you're no wider than a Euro van on the road, but have all the space when you stop.

Mick


pm me if you'd like to chat.


----------



## listerdiesel

LPG is 70p a litre, if you do a reasonable mileage annually, you'll recover the costs eventually, while enjoying the benefits of longer periods between oil changes, less exhaust internal corrosion and extended engine life.

These are factors that tend to be ignored when looking at LPG conversions, you must take a long-term view, not look at how quickly your money comes bacxk to you.

You can also run dual-fuel as we do.

Losing the tunnel is not really such a big deal compared with the other benefits.

Peter


----------



## simonmd

It's all down to the mileage you'll be doing as has been said before. I found this handy tool online to help you work it out easily.

http://www.drivelpg.co.uk/about-autogas/savings-calculator/

Simply enter you annual mileage and your expected MPG and it'll tell you how much you'll save.

For mine for example (a thumping great 7.5ltr V8), i'll save around £1200 per year doing around 5000 miles. So that would take me 3 years ish to get into profit. Fortunately, mine already had it fitted so I'm happy I've got it but one of the biggest factors will be re sale, it'll be a lot easier to sell on with LPG fitted.


----------



## TheSheriff

Hi,
Just two weeks ago 8th December I got a quote for a LPG system for a 6.2L V8 and was quoted £2,200.00 a multi-point system with under slung tank. This was from an agent that does the main dealers in Stoke on Trent and not some lad in a lock up, i.e. a reputable installer.

I agree with the payback comments but round here LPG is 60p a litre!

With regard to range if you run out of gas just run on petrol until you can refill the tank. There is plenty of info on the web allowing you to plan your journey ahead.

Having said all that, we are not converting.


----------



## simonmd

I should add that if you are reasonable at DIY, it IS possible to fit yourself to older models, especially if you're going to fit a single point system. I have done DIY installs on a couple of Range Rovers and it really was a doddle. Once done, take to an LPG installer who can give you a certificate of safety for the record and your own piece of mind.


----------



## chasper

I thought you were buying a caravan.


----------



## Spiritofherald

I'm also reading up on LPG conversion as I'm thinking of buying a converted car, but so far I haven't found anything that covers all the pros & cons, so if anyone has a good link then I would appreciate it.

All references I have spotted talk about converting petrol engines only. Am I right in thinking that diesel engines cannot run on LPG?


----------



## listerdiesel

There are various additive systems for diesels, but it's early years in terms of what can be done and I wouldn't jump into that unless I had some significant benefits waved under my nose.

The secret to a decent diesel installation is to get the right sized engine in the first place, not the cheapest which ends up struglling with the weight of a motorhome.

Pros: Cheaper fuel, longer periods between oil changes and much cleaner engine internally.

Cons: Having to find LPG when you need it, range limited by tank size.

We run a 4.0litre V8 Discovery on LPG, we have 48 litres available which lasts us a couple of weeks running round, but with the big trailer on we are down to 100 miles or so per fill.

We also retained the original fuel tank so we have a full petrol tank available as well as the LPG. Running out of LPG and not having enough petrol to get to a garage is a bit of a nightmare!

In Europe, LPG is far more available than in the UK, with the possible exception of Spain and some of the Eastern European countries.

We are used to it now and accept the shorter times between fills, and know where and when to fill up on most of our regular runs.

Irrespective of the cost, it is worth doing for the longer engine life alone, which people don't factor in. Our engine oil lasts longer on LPG and the engine interior is extra clean as we run on diesel oil.

Peter


----------

